# Free-lance articulated steam railcar



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

For a while now I had the idea to scratch build a narrow gauge steam railcar using an old Playmobil motor brick. The thing I have in mind is something that looks like the old H0e/1:87 EggerBahn articulated railcar. I did not had the original but I had the Jouef V13 version of it running on my old H0e layout. I like the looks and it has some nostalgic value for me.
Since I have 2 whole weeks off since Christmas I had time to start with it last week. Here some pictures of it.

Donor (Playmobil, plastic wheeled RC motor brick):












The wheel cover panels made from styrene. Cabin floor is made out of a left over piece of plywood (white Meranti). On/off switch placed in cabin. The floor planking is scribed in with an old small screwdriver and painted with thinned paint to give it an old/used look. 












The 4 AAA batteries are replaced with a bigger 4,6 Volts 1400 mAh accu-pack. Charge jack is placed in the wheel cover. The bolt will form the support point for he carriage. 










Sidings of the carriage were handcut out of 2 mm styrene. Bottom of the carriage is again plywood.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Last days I worked on some detailing and rivets.
All rivets were made from styrene rod, cut in little slices and glued in place one by one...


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice rivet detail. This looks like an interesting build, keep it up. 

Chris


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

It looks great. We are watching the progress. Keep posting the progress, please.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Some update pictures.


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

very cool build


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Very nice work! 

Alec


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I like that!1 

Very interesting model and it will look great!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work on an interesting model.


----------



## Ian Pooley (Jan 2, 2008)

The model looks great. By the way, there are plans on line for a 45mm. gauge railcar that looks very similar to your model. The builder is J.P. Duval, and he has plans on his webpage under "autorail a vapeur". His model has a live steam oscillating engine in the cab, and a butane fuel supply in the passenger compartment. Here is the address for Monsieur Duval's webpage: http://jpduval.free.fr/ 

Ian Pooley 

Deptford & South Porcupine Railway


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Ian! I did not know about Duval's real steam powered railcar until now. I love it! 
It looks very much the same indeed, its based on the same 'prototype': the Eggerbahn H0 railcar as I noticed here: http://jpduval.free.fr/ARV_DL_45/Arv dl 45 p1.htm 

Wished I had found those plans earlier...


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

It's getting a bit warmer outside so last week I took it outside and sprayed the 'vanilla'. Today I sprayed the blue. Considering it is rattlecan spray the result is rather good. The blue was tricky and I had problems to get it to cover well. Underside is going to be painted black, the roof grey. 



http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/83_163/128_58/foto1-vi.jpg


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very, very nicely done.....


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Picking up this thread after almost a year. I noticed some of the pic's are gone so I'll try to post some again:


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Sorry for posting 2 pic's each time. If I try to post more in one post they don't whow up for some reason. The buffers are home made. Made a mold from RTV silicone and casted it in white metal. 
Next I'll paint the window frames, roof an do further detailing. 
The model runs good though it consist to derail at one certain point on my layout every time...


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Paulus

That is a really sharp model, and it's coming along nicely.

On posting more than two images, If I remember correctly you tried using a plain text HTML template file once before, but it does work and I believe it would make things easier when posting multiple images in a reply. You might try reviewing the information in the MLS FAQ, follow the path or click the link below.









MLS menu-bar >> Resources menu >> FAQ >> As a Standard Member how do I use the Rich-text/HTML Editor? - Including Pictures in Your Replies:[/b]


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet! Is it done yet?


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks! 

No, it's not done yet... I wish! I was sidetracked and picking the project up now after almost one year. I'm hoping to paint the window frames today if I can find a spare moment or two... 

Steve, my text editing field as standard member does not look the same as the one showed in the link (Q9). 
The small editor toolbar above the textfield is missing as also the editor view modes at the bottom. Could that be because I'm using a tablet instead of a PC?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paulus on 20 Jan 2013 02:04 AM 
{snip...} Steve, my text editing field as standard member does not look the same as the one showed in the link (Q9). 
The small editor toolbar above the textfield is missing as also the editor view modes at the bottom. Could that be because I'm using a tablet instead of a PC? Paulus

Yes it most likely is the cause, because the tablet is not allowing the JavaScript (i.e. ECMAScript), which is the Rich-text HTML editor to run. The result is, you are only getting the standard default DNN plain text editor, which in turn means that to accomplish much of anything you'll have to manually type in all of the needed HTML tags to get the desired results.

Again maybe using the plain text HTML Template file may provide you a method to acomplish your goal when using the tablet as your input device.










The above image is what the default DNN plain text editor page looks like, and is what I believe you are seeing.










If you create and use the plain text template file (e.g. the above above image).
[*] The directions for the image file instructions remain the same.
[*] The HTML mark-up that you see in the above image on the very first line is what creates a *blank line*.
[*] You replace all of the text that is between the two HTML element *div* tags (i.e. between the >[/b] of the opening tag on the left, and the


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Steve. I allready thought that could be the problem; me using a tablet. I also used some slight different text as you show above.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Paulus,
[*]It doesn't matter which end of the image element the *alt=""* attribute is placed, it will work either way.[*]Since most of the pictures taken are taken in the land scape orientation (i.e. 640 wide x 480 high, 800 wide x 600 high, 1024 wide x 768 high, etc). [*]Including the *width="800"* attribute in the image element tag will limit the displayed width of the picture in the reply to 800 pixels regardless of what the actual width is, and the aspect ratio will take care of getting the height right. This will take care of images that are say larger than 800 pixels in width, however if the image file size is large (e.g. 1, 2 , 3 MB etc.) it will remain the same size and can take a long time to render the web page.
[*]If the picture is taken in the portrait orientation (i.e. 480 wide x 680 high, 600 wide x 800 high, 768 wide x 1024 high, etc.), then the picture will be displayed much larger than it need be. For pictures that have the portrait orientation the attribute value should be changed to *width="600"
*[/list][*]If all of your images are sized to meet the MLS guidelines of 800 x 600 pixels maximum regardless of orientation, or are smaller, then you can leave the *width* attribute out altogether.[/list]


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

A great project! Have really enjoyed watching this build. 

Being a steam railcar I guess the boiler is in the little section? 

Alan


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

You are right Alan, there is gonna be a imitation vertical boiler in the front section. 

Not done very much this week on it, only painted the windowframes. I found some clear styrene sheet for the windows themself. Thinking on how to make simple but nice looking benches for the passengers. 
Also thinking on making a new bogie because this one does not look right somehow. Too big and clumsy perhaps.


----------

